# 1946 Lincoln Welder Generator (Jr shield arc)



## Goodolboy (Oct 12, 2014)

*1946 Lincoln Welder Generator (Jr shield arc) Help!*

Hello !! Seeking advice for my little welder.
It is a 1946 Lincoln SA200 Jr. Pure DC Generator.
It produces around 26v @ 250 amps DC.
Engine driven /w Wisconsin VF4. 

It uses Big SA200 Exciter brushes to generate. I replaced all brushes. 
And bearing holding the front of the Armature during the rebuild of this little antique machine. Well somehow I believe there is vibration?? As the new brushes are cracking and chipping when in use on the commutator.

I shaped them to the surface of commutator... And worked great until it began chipping. Could slight viabration cause this? It didn't do this prior rebuild. I believe it to be in round and smooth, (Used a metal file when spinning to surface) It does have a little play in bearing case. 

Ive got over $2000 in this machine. Really would like to figure it out, Any help very much appreciated!!! Little video.. 



Is the machine running if interested. Its pretty neat. 

If anyone has any good knowledge of these type of generators PLEASE PM me or post. I have numerous questions. I knew a old man who worked on old DC generators who always gave me advice and am in contact with him no longer. I can post pictures or better walk around videos if needed. Thanks in advance


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You used metal file to shape what? The commutator? The finish may be very rough. You can pick up a "commutator stone" to clean them.

How are the springs on the brushes? The brushes will need to seat themselves to the commutator. Keep the current down during break-in.


----------



## Goodolboy (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes the commutator. Didn't know they made a stone as such. Was told a regular file would work..springs are good. I used sand paper between comm and brush to give it the curvature. Forgot to mention they will chatter after a high load for a few seconds. Will look for a stone thank you buddy!


----------

